
Former US Mint Director: “I Feel Strongly About the Promise of Cryptocurrencies” - mrb
http://newsbtc.com/2014/08/08/former-director-u-s-mint-feel-strongly-promise-cryptocurrencies/
======
choffstein
"Mr. Moy’s past work, however, that makes his presence among us interesting."

I don't know why. He was Director of the US Mint: he printed coins. It's a
manufacturing business. It has nothing to do with monetary policy, fiscal
policy or law as far as I know.

If the Secretary of the Treasury said something ... well, then we'd have a
story.

~~~
ics
Yet he's no manufacturing guru... "[...] graduated with a triple major in
economics, international relations and political science." Aside from helping
start the DHS, wiki says he's chief strategist for... Morgan Gold, a company
which I can't find out much about except their "F" rating with the Better
Business Bureau.

~~~
mbreese
IIRC They sell gold coins via infomercials...

------
slg
Let me just make the token comment minimizing any positive Bitcoin stories,
the title of this guys position makes him seem more important than he really
was in the economic world. The director of the mint is more bureaucrat than
economist. So while him having a positive view of cryptocurrencies is
certainly good news, I could see the possibility that supporters of
cryptocurrencies will hold this up as a bigger story than it really is.

------
nsxwolf
Feel strongly? Which way?

"I feel strongly about violence" \- Mr. Bungle

------
Zigurd
It would be nice if this were more meaningful but the Mint director is not
significant policymaker or even influencer. Perhaps he is in a position to
advocate for cryptocurrencies from an informed position regarding the cost of
printing reasonably secure banknotes, but he's not equipped to say much about
whether, for example, Argentina should convert to a cryptocurrency if their
current currency collapses and the altternative is dollarization.

------
kolev
Cryptocurrencies are pieces of technology. Technologies don't make promises,
people do, and most of the time those promises are empty. I have the feeling
that this guy knows nothing about the technology, only about what people have
promised or hope for.

------
ZenoArrow
It's refreshing to read comments from someone who gets what cryptocurrencies
could represent in the wider world, especially someone with former government
connections.

------
jtshana92
The premise? or the promise?

